# THE SUPERGRIND!



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Just treated myself to a half hour of some sick footage! Wow, I'm speachless. 3 cheers for the Nodak Boys!
:beer: 
:beer: 
:beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Hustad... Is that GB3 wearing the mullet wig? That was pretty funny!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe it was. :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

no, I think it was chip fliechman :rock:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I get the whole "ND guides" deal... But is he actually a guide or what? I assume he must be a stallion then hey?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Who takes the swanny through the ice? I almost spilled my beverage I was laughing so hard


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe that was me too. :wink: :lol:


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

The Supergrind is the only part I have watched so far. Action looked fast and upclose.
Chris, Was the snows feeding in that field you setup in or were you running traffic? Looks like they wanted in there pretty good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, GB3 provided most of your laughing entertainment. 

The geese were in that field for weeks. It was our backup field for the 3 previous hunts so I guess you could say it was it's time.

Glad you liked it!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

pretty good footage :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Travery said:


> Hustad... Is that GB3 wearing the mullet wig? That was pretty funny!


I loved that part, it makes me think of something I would do, now I have to go get one, I also loved the part of chasing the goose that was kind of funny.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

i Got the Joe Dirt mullet in my blind bag. Broke it out in Canada a couple of times. I guess im not as original as i thought :-? 8)


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

chris hustad !! Thanks for the video. I love the supergrind footage.. I think I would have driven up for the release party after seeing that. :sniper: :beer: Good times !! I was suprised at the super quick turn around time on my video purchase. You guys are fast... So how many socks were there in some of that footage. I know I saw at least 3-4 dozen !! SWEET !!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I heard closer to 5-600 socks, I think.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We didn't put out that many decoys for the super grind. The wind shifted a lot and I think we moved the blinds 4 times. It's hard to manage with a really large spread. If you look closely, there was awhile where we were actually on the upwind side of the decoys looking into the wind....but that's how the birds wanted to come in.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I showed my mom some of the hunts and she had a good question. What do you guys do with all that meat? I would give a ton of it away if it was me because I am a nice guy.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

I know this is probally a stupid question but where can a guy get this video. I love snow goose hunting and wanted to see an awsome shoot.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to the home page and click on the "store" link it should be in there..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hardcore Waterfowl, you can find it here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... ProdID=205



mallardhunter said:


> I showed my mom some of the hunts and she had a good question. What do you guys do with all that meat? I would give a ton of it away if it was me because I am a nice guy.


All the meat is currently (what's left) in regular and Teriyaki strips, goose brats, and italian sausage. I had every bird processed and we've been eating it as fast as we can while out fishing, hunting, etc.

When we fire up the grill, everyone comes running for the brats.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

West Dakota Meats... Just gave a few sticks to a some co-workers and they love this shiz! :wink: I think I had too many yesterday, took a huge duke this morning and my ars is still burning - come on... You can picture it! :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Once again the conversation has shifted to Poo.. :lol: 
Seriously, That supergrind jerky is the shiat. 
I've got to run a batch down to WDM in the next week or so.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

For Scott to call something huge....OMG I don't even want to think about it!!


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys im gonna have to buy that one. Is there very many snow geese up in nodak yet?


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

wdmeats are the best we have tried.We ship all our birds we shoot in Canada from Col. to n.d.,runs about 30bucks a pound but well worth it


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I know I am a little off the subject of the super grind, but did you guys manage to catch that honker you were chasing around? lol. I just thought I would ask. I don't think I laughed that hard for along time, that or when he nose dived into that good nodak mud lol. It was a great DVD. Congrats boys. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Just finished watching the Nodak DVD yesterday. The grind was incredible, must have been some sore shoulders after that one!

I was wondering what kind of shot sizes you guys used and the aftermarket chokes. I have been interested in the chokes, but so many choices.

I'm a rookie goose hunter and really liked the free motion heads on some of the dekes, where do you get those? I've been looking for an easy to blow goose call, is the feather duster the answer?

I have not heard how Hustad's Canada trip went, any luck? We hunted there five years ago in Sak and did well on snows, not many duks around when we were there. I heard they were more east of Wadena where we were.

Good Hunting.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Awe, to think I was studying for finals and missed the supergrind. I'll never let that one go. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dwshunt said:


> I was wondering what kind of shot sizes you guys used and the aftermarket chokes. I have been interested in the chokes, but so many choices.
> 
> I'm a rookie goose hunter and really liked the free motion heads on some of the dekes, where do you get those? I've been looking for an easy to blow goose call, is the feather duster the answer?
> 
> I have not heard how Hustad's Canada trip went, any luck?


Sorry to miss your questions, I must've been in the field and it got buried. 

We ran out of shells so I'm sure towards the end there was a wide variety of loads getting thrown at them. They were close enough where it really didn't matter. 3 of the guys had Drake Killer chokes, 1 was a patternmaster.

The motion heads on the decoys are Windlifes:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... &ProdID=70

On the goose call, that's a tough question. You'd be happy with most calls, the Feather Duster is one of them.

And our Canada trip was good as always. We didn't have a cloud or breath of wind all week, some hunting was done in T-shirts. We had to work a bit more than most years, we moved to another area and it takes a bit getting used to. We may be shifting again next year, I'd like to get familiar with the whole province eventually.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Chris,

I was really wondering why you guys had the wind in your face on one part in the "super grind" and on the upwind side.

By far my fav video on the market because its all done by guys like you and me.

ALL FREELANCED.

Way to go.

Make another this year. Ill be first on the list to buy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've got some good fall footage, I'll have to make a trailer sometime soon. I will release it with the spring included again so it has the "4 seasons".

This time the bloopers will be 3x as long if not more. One night all the boys got together and tipped a few.........and we brought the camera in the bar. That should be a video in itself! :lol:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Hustad, you cant drop hints and then let out a trailer only to make us wait till next summer. :lol: Four seasons is my favorite hunting vid by far!


----------

